# Officially my time to leave! :)



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I have decided that it is officially my time to leave this forum. I no longer need it, I feel completely like myself. I have realized that DP is something that is not permanent... I have taken the right steps to recover in my eyes... I didn't need medication or therapy... it was all myself creating the illusion that something was wrong. it was hard to get out of that mindset, but once I kick started it, it wasn't hard anymore.

I wish the best to you all and hope your recovery's go as fast as mine!!

Love you all,

mandy!!


----------



## danjohnbig (Feb 3, 2015)

good luck mandy x


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow. I feel fortunate that you commented in my time of need and it is reassuring to hear that you are out of the "rabbit hole". Stay well and live.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

We will miss you! Godspeed and best of luck in your recovery.


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

thank you miss!


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone  feels great. I just logged on my phone to sign out of it altogether! (Was at work when I posted that) thanks to this site for showing me 100000 recovery stories and proof that this was all just in my head. Feels great. Xoxoxo good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Glad to hear you are doing so well, best of luck, get out there and enjoy life


----------

